# Need help dating a Monark



## Brian Boothe (Mar 9, 2017)

Just picked up a Monark Rocket last night and honestly I know nothing about them.  Can anyone tell me what year it would be and if it is missing any parts?  Maybe what its worth? Thanks!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 9, 2017)

It is my understanding that with the badge on the bottom bracket, it is between a 46 thru 54. I have the same model number, 3109, same everything.


----------



## Brian Boothe (Mar 9, 2017)

There is a springer bracket on there but the guy said it did not have the Springer anymore. Do you know if it takes a single spring or the double and should it have a tank? Any idea what someone would pay for this?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2017)

That one had truss bars, but Rockets did have the single spring. The Super Deluxe models had the dual springs, and later, a Schwinn looking springer.


----------



## Brian Boothe (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you know what the truss rods would have looked like or can I put a single spring on it?  I want to keep it original. Plus what kickstand would have been on there?  Looks like it has been replaced. Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2017)

Cool bike, just about ready to ride!
I'd say this one's not later than 1949.
Looks like the fork is original, but the truss-rod bracket up top is from a Schwinn.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Brian Boothe (Mar 9, 2017)

Excellent! Great pics, now I know exactly what to look for. Much appreciated!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

From what I can see of the serial number I believe it is 1949. The bike likely never had a tank as these were fairly basic models. Looks like it will make a nice rider but not a lot of value n base model bikes. I'd just enjoy it like it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2017)

Here is a friends Rocket. He says it's a 48 or 49, and it's all original, except for the tires and seat.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2017)

Roadkill said:


> Here is a friends Rocket. He says it's a 48 or 49, and it's all original, except for the tires and seat.View attachment 433797



And maybe a repop light


----------



## Brian Boothe (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks great. Can I get a shot of the kickstand?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2017)

That was just a photo I had in my phone. Sorry


----------

